# new girl



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have spent most of today in tears reading this site - both the sad and happy stories....and it's comforting to know that you're not alone.

My hubby and I have been ttc for more than 2 years, at 33 years of age my dr decided to refer us to a specialist and after a 2 month wait (which included the hospital sending my referral letter to my parents by mistake - and resulting in me having to tell them all the gory details which I didn't want to do!) we were seen in May.

Not particularly happy and being herded around like cattle at our local NHS hospital, and told we would have to wait 8 months for an hsg xray we decided to go private (luckily my husband's work agreed to pay for our investigations and consultations)

So far I've had a scan (told I have no cysts or fibroids) and day21 test come back ok (though noone actually told us what ok means!) 

I had my hsg in June - which was extremely painful (and during which my husband passed out! after hearing my screams of pain!) but the cons explained after that this was because the dye wasn' getting through and I had a blockage on both sides. LUckily the dye unblocked both sides and the day after we were sent away with a month's prescription for clomid and an hcg injection.

that's where we're at now....had a scan on Aug 31st - found two follicles on left ovary that 20mm and 18mm (told this was good - I'll take their word for it!) and a really small one on right. Was given hcg injection and told to go home and 'get acquainted' with dh!! (when you've been up since 4.30am for work - it's quite difficult to feel v amourous believe me!) 

So, i'm in the 2ww, biting nails profusely and finding it very hard to concentrate on anything - driving dh crazy! According to the nurse I have to do my hpt on Monday (Sept 19th) - seventeen days after hcg would have kicked in according to what read.

Though am slightly worried....got some spotting today...from what I've read on this site - it could be a sign of good or bad things....but don't reckon I'll be getting much sleep til Monday.



S
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

welcome to the site, its great here and a real support!

Bendybird.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say hello & good luck in the 

It sounds like you're ovulating fine before Clomid if they said your cd21 progesterone level was ok (they like it to be over 30, some are told over 40, to indicate ovulation).

I too ovulate naturally but take Clomid to "boost" things...more eggs, more chance 

With regards to the follies...two mature follies of that size is good...if there are more than 2 mature follies then they will usually advice not to ttc that month as higher risk of higher multiples (even with 2 mature follies then about 10% increase in conceiving twins !!) They like follies to be minimum of 18mm to rupture, releasing the eggs. So far, I've had 2 mature follies (so released 2 eggs) each cycle of Clomid.

How many cycles of Clomid have you been prescribed ? Here's hoping you only need the one month on it !!   I'm currently on my 4th...

Why not join us on the Clomid forum...we're a very friendly bunch 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for those words of encouragement.

I was only prescribed one month's worth of clomid...i guess the doc will just wait to see how things look post Sept 19th.
Your reply also answered something which has been bugging me since my scan...and that is - just because you have a mature follicle it doesn't guarantee you'll get pregnant (though the more I read I realise what a long and winding road our eggs have to go before that BFP!)

I took a peek at the clomid thread today - will take a closer look tomorrow if I get a chance at work.

Here's to Sept 19th!


S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

bendybird said:


> welcome to the site, its great here and a real support!
> 
> Bendybird.x


good to see there's another bendy out there!

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi S ~ welcome to FF 

Just want to wish you loads of luck.......you might want to join all the other ladies on the 2ww too, here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Roll on the 19th.....hope you get that BFP 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi s how are you feeling today?
i too am on the 2ww-day 6. i had different tx to you but reaching this stage we are in the same boat.
lots of mixed feelings and emotions but still remaining positive!
lots of luck for monday.
jen xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

jenbob32 said:


> hi s how are you feeling today?
> i too am on the 2ww-day 6. i had different tx to you but reaching this stage we are in the same boat.
> lots of mixed feelings and emotions but still remaining positive!
> lots of luck for monday.
> jen xxxx


Hi jen

feeling a bit crap today - got spotting (brown yesterday and v light) and then today it's gone red...but again v.light so know it's not AF. Thing is I'm only CD 26 (my cycles are normally from 29 - 34 days) so I don't know what is going on and going completely bonkers.
Every little cramp, wierd feeling I'm reading into. 
I even rang the fertility unit today and they said unless the blood flow is heavy continue to wait til Monday to test - but don't know if can wait that long. Even send dh out after work today to look for somewhere that sells an early response test so I can test early...how bonkers is that?
keeping my fingers crossed - and toes crossed for you!

S
xx


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi b3ndy,
just wanted to say good luck for Monday. If it's not successful this time, at least you have greatly improved your chances now that you're all unblocked and you ovulate naturally, so it's only a question of time.   fiwi


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi s
how are you? any more development on your spotting situation?
my cycle too can be unpredictable (28-34 days) so i appreciate it must be a tough time.
i was given an info sheet after my et, and one thing it says it that "some vaginal bleeding may occur as a result of the embryo implanting into the lining of the womb. many women who experience this continue on with a normal pregnancy." dont take this as gospel, but it may ease your anxiety a little bit. i really hope it doesnt develop into AF, and ive got everything crossed for you.
jen xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for that Jen

am trying to think     but had another wierd twinge at 6am today and found more red spotting - but again v light and absolutely no af cramps which I normally get with the onset of that time of the month. Thing is when you're watching and waiting what is normal? 
Thank god I wasn't due in at work at the usual time today (5am!) if it had happened at work I don't know what I would have done. As it happens I rang in sick and have been wondering all day whether or not to carry out a hpt....but I've still got another 4 days before I'm due to test.
People who are lucky to conceive naturally really don't know how lucky they are. Friends of mine who are now a similar age are now on their second children and they try to 'sympathise' with me - but none of them had to spend this awful 2ww!
Trying to keep   but most of the time feeling    and driving dh mad! (he's been very good and supportive bless him)

Just feel like I'm in a bit of limbo now - all the time waiting for the inevitable and af coming

S
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

The   af arrived yesterday - so now got to pick myself back up and get onto the next cycle of clomid tonight.

Here's hoping I won't be   this month.

S
xx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi s,
i am so sorry to hear that af is with you. it must be the hardest thing to deal with right now.
im still counting down the days (which seems like months) as my af is due today. 
just want to let you know im thinking of you.
jen xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Fingers, toes and legs crossed for you jen - does that mean you test today?

if so here's lots of     coming your way!

S
xx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

no unfortunately not!! (which i find odd)  got to hold out till thurs as that will be day 14. going slightely mad now 
jen xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey jen

I don#t know if this is the only way to reach you - or whether you'll get this message but I just saw a reply on another thread (the clomid one) about testing and remember today was D Day for you.....how did it go?

sending lots of  

S
xx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi s
well today has been eventfull to say the least!
i woke this morning at 6.30 (after a very restless night) and did my test (a predictor hpt). after a very long 4 mins, brought myself to look but much to my dissapointment it was a BFN. so after a couple of hours i kept checking the test and was convinced i could see a very faint dot, so decided to do another one. (first response hpt this time), and to my amazement i got a BFP more or less straight away!! i rang the clinic who said that 1 out of 2 means a definite + as it is possible to get a false -. anyway, still not convinced, i went and bought 2 more (clear blue this time)!! and hey presto,   !!!
went to the docs to have it confirmed and now have a scan booked in 2 weeks.
it still really hasnt sunk in, but hubby and i are obviously over the moon!
decided to get away for a couple of days coz im just climbing the walls at the mo, so looking forward to that.
i hope all is ok with you.
speak soon
jen xxxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Be good to yourself. Try and rest and think wonderful things! I mean, think of the possibilities darling! never lose that hope!!! 

You are on your way.  

Blessings,
GuitarAngel1979 xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Jen

That's fantastic news - wow!! you and your dh must be chuffed to bits! That moment when the pink line finally appears must be so overwhelming! so pleased for you.

Fingers crossed for a fun and healthy nine months!

And have a top weekend away from it all - you'll have to make the most of those!

Top news   

S
xx


----------

